# un giorno sul fico, un giorno sul pero



## poetessa occasionale

Non riesco a capire che cosa significa questa espressione che vedo su internet ogni tanto: "un giorno sul fico, un giorno sul pero".   Può aiutarmi qualcuno?   Grazie!

Ecco due esempi:  "Il Cavaliere, per farsi vedere, si mette _un giorno sul fico ed uno sulle pere_."   "E un uomo pieno di cautele, _un giorno sul fico un giorno sul pero_."
Cercavo il significato.  Mi sembra che l'espressione descriva una persone inconsistente, però forse c'è qualcosa in più?


----------



## giginho

poetessa occasionale said:


> Ecco due esempi:  "Il Cavaliere, per farsi vedere, si mette _un giorno sul fico ed uno sulle pere_."   "E un uomo pieno di cautele, _un giorno sul fico un giorno sul pero_."
> Cercavo il significato.  Mi sembra che l'espressione descriva una persone inconsistente, però forse c'è qualcosa in più?



Ciao,

Mai sentita l'espressione "un giorno sul fico ed un giorno sul pero" (occhio che "le pere" hanno anche altro significato oltre ad indicare i frutti!!  ).

Leggendo il contesto (grazie Tegs) mi viene da dire che vuol indicare una persona che cambia idea di frequente, un giorno è da una parte e un giorno è dall'altra....equivalente all'espressione "essere una banderuola", ma non conoscendo l'espressione sto andando a naso!


----------



## Emerald Green

Ciao Poetessa,  Questo forum è sempre così interessante! si scoprono tante espressioni anche di dialetti italiani diversi! Ho scoperto che l'espressione "un giorno sul fico, un giorno sul pero" appartiene al dialetto bergamasco. Ho trovato questa variante "Un giorno è sul palo, un giorno è sul fico" (Ü dé l'è söl pal, ü dé l'è söl fik)... però credo che la sostanza sia la stessa. Con questoi modo di dire si indica una persona che è sempre indecisa, un giorno dice una cosa, il giorno dopo un'altra.  http://www.savoldelli.net/detti3.html


----------



## poetessa occasionale

Grazie mille Emerald e giginho!


----------



## Teerex51

poetessa occasionale said:


> Mi sembra che l'espressione descriva una persone inconsistente...


Volevi sicuramente dire "incostante, incoerente"._ Inconsistente_ vuol dire vuoto, privo di sostanza (ma visto che sei anglofona, l'equivoco è di sicuro causato da un noto "falso amico", che non si può menzionare dato che siamo nel forum Solo Italiano ).


----------



## francisgranada

Ho l'impressione che "un giorno sul fico, un giorno sul pero" non può essere un modo di dire generalmente diffuso o conosciuto visto che il _fico _non cresce dappertutto (infine, neanche il _pero_) ...  Insomma, secondo me _fico _e _pero _servono per indicare "luoghi" abbastanza differenti/contrastanti per esprimere la sostanza. Per cui non _pero e melo_ (per esempio), però _palo e fico _(post #3 di Emerald Green) può andar bene da un tale punto di vista. 





Teerex51 said:


> Volevi sicuramente dire "incostante, incoerente"._ Inconsistente_ vuol dire vuoto, privo di sostanza ...


Oppure "senza scrupoli", cioè senza avere una base/convinzione/teoria ... _consistente_ (solida e profonda) per comportarsi così.


----------



## poeta occasionale

Grazie, Teerex51, hai ragione!  Sono sempre attratta a parole familiari come la falena alla fiamma...

Grazie, francisgranada, per la tua ulteriore analisi!


----------



## ohbice

Giusto per andare un po' fuori tema (ma non molto), aggiungo che l'espressione "essere su un pero" indica uno stato d'animo distratto e soprapensiero.
Ciao.
p


----------



## belsitio

Parlando del Cavaliere non mi sembra giusto dire "che l'espressione descriva una persone inconsistente..." sarà, sono più sicuro, un motivo di gestione...


----------



## Nephelai

belsitio said:


> Parlando del Cavaliere non mi sembra giusto dire "che l'espressione descriva una persone *inconsistente*..." sarà, sono più sicuro, un motivo di gestione...



Indipendentemente dal fatto che si parli davvero di _quello specifico _Cavaliere, -e come ha già sottolineato Teerex- qui in realtà non si parla di inconsistenza (assenza di personalità, carattere, etc), ma piuttosto di *volubilità *: di una persona cioè che manifesta incoerenza negli atteggiamenti o soggetta a frequenti cambiamenti d'opinione

Anche se ammetto che non capisco cosa vuoi dire quando scrivi 





> sarà, sono più sicuro, un motivo di gestione...


----------



## Odysseus54

Ho trovato l'espressione in un brano di Proust - tradotto in italiano, ovviamente - e dal contesto mi pare che l'espressione stia a significare un atteggiamento opportunista.

Il link e' qui.


----------



## Nephelai

Io neppure ho mai sentito questa espressione prima  anche se - a sentimento- mi pare che entrambe le soluzioni proposte possano essere parecchio calzanti, naturalmente vanno soppesate a seconda del contesto in cui sono inserite  

piccolo OT letterario: quando leggo questa espressione non posso far a meno di pensare a Cosimo Piovasco di Rondò  ma lui era Barone, non Cavaliere


----------



## dragonseven

poetessa occasionale said:


> Non riesco a capire che cosa significa questa espressione che vedo su internet ogni tanto: "un giorno sul fico, un giorno sul pero".   Può aiutarmi qualcuno?   Grazie!


Ciao Poetessa.
Provo a dare una mia interpretazione. E' chiaro che si parla di due piante, ma l'origine di questo detto potrebbe essere determinata dalla valenza di più significati all'interno delle parole del detto stesso. Provo a spiegarmi meglio.

'_*Stare sul fico*_': potrebbe intendere "esprimersi con valenze alla moda, adatte al momento", cioè dire cose che, nel contesto dato, incontrano pienamente il sentimento popolare del momento.

'_*Stare sul pero*_': potrebbe derivare da un altro detto, e cioè, '_scendere dal pero_' che significa "smettere di fare l'ingenuo; risolvere i dubbi, decidersi a fare qualcosa."*; quindi 'stare/ salire sul pero' avrebbe l'esatta contraria valenza di 'scendere dal pero' ossia "mettersi a fare l'ingenuo; creare dubbi, non decidersi mai.".

Per cui, riassumendo, il detto intende che la persona in questione un giorno (quello dello star sul fico) dice ciò che ritiene più opportuno, infischiandosene della veridicità dei fatti o del 'politically correct', e un giorno (quello dello star sul pero) fa l'ingenuo rettificando o smentendo quanto detto 'stando sul fico'. 
Chi lo fa ottiene così, per qualche ragione, di '_tenere il piede in due staffe/ scarpe_' che significa "barcamenarsi senza decidere, tenersi aperte due strade, due possibilità e simili"*, e in questo l'*ex* Cavaliere è un grande maestro.

Ripeto che questa è una mia interpretazione, ovviamente.

Un saluto a tutti 

* Parti tra virgolette tratte dalla seguente fonte: lo Zingarelli 2006, Zanichelli.


----------



## poeta occasionale

Dragonseven,
La tua interpretazione aggiunge molto alla conversazione!   Grazie mille...


----------



## GuglielmoM

Mia madre ha sempre utilizzato questo modo di dire ed anch'io lo utilizzo spesso.
L'ho utilizzato anche poco fa a proposito di un mio amico, che un giorno dice di amare moltissimo il suo ragazzo, un giorno dice che non sa se gli interessa e vuole lasciarlo.
"Certo che un giorno è sul fico un giorno sul pero!".
Vuol dire che è una persona che un giorno vuole una cosa e l'indomani l'esatto contrario.
Oppure, ma più raramente, si usa per una persona che un giorno sostiene un'idea, un giorno l'idea opposta.
Puoi anche riferirsi a una persona che un giorno è molto simpatica e garbata, un giorno antipatica e scontrosa.
Pensavo che fosse un detto molto diffuso, ma non è così!


----------



## GuglielmoM

Direi insomma che si usa a proposito di una persona lunatica, incostante, volubile.


----------



## poetessa occasionale

Grazie, GuglielmoM!  Molto interessante...


----------



## ohbice

Odysseus54 said:


> Ho trovato l'espressione in un brano di Proust - tradotto in italiano, ovviamente - e dal contesto mi pare che l'espressione stia a significare un atteggiamento opportunista.



Con riferimento agli esempi postati in o.p. appoggio anch'io questa interpretazione. Più che svagato, o volubile, o indeciso, il personaggio che sta sul pero o sul fico a seconda dell'aria che tira mi pare un grande opportunista.
Ciao
p


----------

